# Miami, FL Gamer looking for a game.



## Green Knight (Jan 26, 2003)

Alright, these are the games I'm interested in, in no particular order. 

*D&D Arcanis* - I've never played in this setting, but I like it, alot, ever since getting the book. I'd play either Arcanis or Living Arcanis. I'm an RPGA member, so either one would be fine. 

*D&D Forgotten Realms* - Preferably around Cormyr, but anywhere in the Realms so long as it's in Faerun, and not Maztica, or Zhakata, or whatever the hell else is on Abeir-Toril. 

*D&D Ravenloft* - Another one of my favorite settings. 

*D&D Greyhawk* - As Arcanis, regular or Living Greyhawk is fine, though in this case I'd prefer Living Greyhawk. 

*D20 Modern* - Got the book, recently, and love it, so naturally I'm interested in playing it. 

*Hero System 5th Edition* - Champions, to be exact. I want to play a super hero campaign. 

*Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG* - Love the show, and think the system is very nice. 

*Rifts/Palladium Fantasy/Heroes Unlimited/Skraypers* - I'm not a particular fan of the rules set, but I DO like Rifts Earth as well as the Palladium world. Heroes Unlimited is also interesting. So I'd be interested in playing any one of these. 

Well, that's pretty much it. If you want to contact me you can do it at GrailScion@webtv.net. I suggest you e-mail me, as I check up here very infrequently. Thanks.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 12, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 21, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 13, 2003)

One mo' time.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 20, 2003)

Green Knight have you tried some of the Yahoo Groups for S. Florida gamers?

If you join this group...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/florida-gamers

I have added a list of other yahoo groups in the Links:  Hookups section of the group page.

Good Luck!!!
--sam


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2003)

Actually, not only am I a member of that Yahoo group and have posted an advertisement there, but I checked out the hookups part after you yourself pointed it out to me when you replied to my advertisement there. Thanks again for the link, though!


----------



## Lalato (Mar 27, 2003)

Cool...  sorry you weren't able to find a game that way.

I feel your pain... I started searching for a group 3-4 months ago... other than a couple of Living Greyhawk games... I have yet to play in a regular group.  I'm slated to play in a group fairly soon, though... it just takes time.

If you're interested in Living Greyhawk there is the PoU_Triad yahoo group.  There is also a large LG group based out of Broward County...

--sam


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 28, 2003)

Broward's a wee bit out of my way, so no good, there. 

On the bright side, a friend of mine is FINALLY gonna run a Forgotten Realms game. Though I'm not holding my breath. If it's anything like his last game (Star Wars) it'll last 2 games and then fold. And I wish we had more than 3 players. But hey, a D&D game with 3 PC's is better than no D&D at all (I'd advertise here for 1 or 2 more, but I don't know if my friend would want to invite strangers into his apartment. I'd have to ask him, first, if that's what he wanted to do at the very least). 

That, btw, is pretty much how it's been for me for the past year and a half. I find a game, I play once or twice, and then the game folds. Also been a couple of games that I thought I'd play but the game never got off the ground. Like a Mage game, for instance. I'm also hoping to play a* Buffy, the Vampire Slayer* game, but I haven't heard back from the lady who wants to run one. Probably because she doesn't have enough players.


----------



## Ceresco (Mar 30, 2003)

I feel your pain too... unfortunately I just moved from Miami and I'm a LA GM at that! HAve you tried the LA Yahoo group? Miami is home to Arcanis and I left a great group of players that occasionally get together at the WotC store at The Falls mall. You can also try Outland Station in South Miami.

THere's also a local gaming group that the LA staff is involved with. http://www.themiamicircle.com/

Hope this helps.


----------

